# Guess That Number



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I've been waiting for this girl to drop for the last two days, and each time I check on her she's bigger!  So while I wait, let's take a guess how many she'll drop. And no, you don't get to know how big her last litter was, that's cheating! 




























It's as if she's saying, "Grumble grumble, taking pictures of my condition, grumble. Get out." :lol:

(I resized the images but it takes a bit to take effect, sorry!)


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm gonna take a shot in the dark and say 9


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

She's so pretty

I can just image her saying "YOU did this to me!, I mean look at me, I'M FAT!" o3o

anyway, I'm gonna say...teeeeen


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

I love her, she's probably my best mouse as far as size and temper goes (and she's a great mum). Her nests are always so odd too! Right now she's made a volcano of Carefresh, climbs the mountain and goes into a top hole. :lol:


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Here we go! She's already given birth to many pinks, but seems to still be in labor..so I'll wait until later tonight or tomorrow to count.  By the looks, it's already over 10.


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

14


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

12


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Winner gets..uh..a mouse if you're ever in my side of NC?  Not that I have amazing meece..but nice color variety..haha. I kid though, who would come to this side of the state? :lol:

I'm pretty excited about this litter, she throws very healthy and large babies. In my quick glimpse I may have seen a lot of pink eyes.


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

I would, because I'm not that far from NC *trollface*

seriously though, can't wait to see how many baaaabies


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

It looks like *drumroll* 14 live eekers! I couldn't help myself, lucky for me this girl is extremely docile and lets me poke her babies (not really guys, come on.)

I'll be putting a lactating nanny in to help, as I really want to see what all she produced. Especially the one (I think) PE baby. Unfortunately the father got loose today, hopefully I'll find him (it's not too hard to find them in the rodent room).


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, she's a beauty! I would have guessed 16. Hope everything goes well


----------

